# Going out Friday Night



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

I am going to go out tomorrow night. Ive basically stayed inside and watched football games or been on the comp. the past 4 weekends, except last weekend when i was in NJ for thanksgiving. 

I dont care if I end up going out by myself, and I probably will. I need to throw myself out there and not care. Ill probably go to one of the bars near school, before it gets insanely crowded. If a girl is in there that I find attractive, and if she gives me any kind of sign of interest, I AM GOING TO GO TALK TO HER! If I mess that up, I will excuse myself and wait for another girl. Then I will go talk to the next one I find attractive. 

I am going to set this simple (not really, hah) goal for myself: To talk to 3 girls when I am out there tomorrow night. I don't care if I don't get laid, I don't care if I don't get any phone numbers. I simply want to try. I want to play the game and see how I do. 

I will post in about 24 hours to say how I did.


----------



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

Well...I did go out. I failed to achieve my goal though. I was at a bar for almost two hours, and I simply could not get myself to even say "hi, how are you" to somebody. After I had been there about an hour it started to get really crowded, and by then I knew I had no shot...I get really intimidated by large talkative crowds. 

It was kinda nice to get out again, but I failed to do what I hoped to do. I am not happy with myself and I do not know how I could do things differently next time.


----------



## bashfulstudent (Oct 10, 2004)

Sometimes things don't go so well- I guess you just have to forget it, hold your breath and try again?


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

That's awesome! I am scared to go out alone locally because I'm afraid someone I know might see me by myself. I go out to bars often with friends though....never crack the ice with anybody though


----------

